#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 大家認為龍吃什麼呢？

## 鋼鐵海龍獸

問問看大家

龍存在的話  是吃什麼東西呢?

作品中被人類馴化當座騎的龍  又是吃什麼呢?

----------


## 嵐隱

這可能要分兩種吧~
因為有草食龍也有肉食龍~

肉食龍我想戰場上應該就地取食囉(吃人肉)~XD(歐死)

----------


## 萬獅

咱投雜食一票@3@/

不過我想到龍是吃葉子的就好笑……XDDD

----------


## 薩爾德

雜食+1

不過我覺得龍因該會比較喜歡吃肉XDD ( 主觀意識！   被揍

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

雜食吧!聽說想吃什麼就能吃什麼(連礦物都能XDD)

看來龍的胃真是一個極大的反應爐0.0

----------


## 艾維亞特

西方龍基本上屬雜食系列或是偏肉食...
不過兩三百年出一隻草食的也是時有所聞

(我在說什麼啊...)

至於東方龍就不用吃了=.="

被馴化?該不會像馬一樣吃草料之類的囧TZ...

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

據我多年的研究
歐洲龍食性是雜食偏肉

----------


## 神谷翼

吃自己也不錯~

當然
這只是開玩笑的

----------


## DarkDragon

我覺得不用吃XD

也就是什麼都可以吃

非生物也可 只要是物質就行了

----------


## 胡狼烏加

77乳加巧克力!!!!(被揍死)

覺得應該是純食肉的吧....
打獵或食腐(喂...)

但是還是要看種類而定阿.....

至於被馴養的龍應該也就是為一些家畜家禽的吧
不過龍的食量很大
會破產.....

阿阿我想到了!!

餵 公主 怎麼樣??(逃)
童話故事都是這樣子寫的......

----------


## 一戰

雑食.肉食平等(轟
其他.....想不出來(在轟

----------


## 我不是狼

我知道水龍愛吃麵包蟲、小強、蟋蟀、泥鰍、小魚、小白鼠，有的也會吃青菜、蘋果、梨、葡萄……（飛來板磗無數……）

----------


## 暗翼

龍要說吃什麼的話....
應該要以種類來分吧
吃草性的(草食性) 、吃肉性的(肉食性)、 吃屍性的(食腐性)  和 亂吃性的(雜石性)

每種都有每種不同的"喜歡吃"(形容詞轉名詞XD

----------


## 小猴 (necol)

看書上所說的故事或介紹 好像肉食性的比較多呢
大都是吃其他動物

----------


## 上官犬良

吸取天地間的靈氣啊~(彩霞朝露之類的......)
俺是半隻中國龍(轉圈~)

雖然我覺得西洋龍不來這套......

還有阿~烏加加阿~~
餵公主不好啦~
要餵就餵小．正．太 (被巴死)

----------


## wingwolf

龍的食性，應該是雜食偏肉吧。
我這裡有很多龍吃東西的圖片喲：


龍會吃人吧（這只還沒吃下去……）


中國龍也要吃東西的呀。一條吃鳥的應龍。


龍也會吃美人魚……


龍吃龍……自相殘殺……


打獵吃牛？


啊？他想要吃人嗎？可惜太小了……


吃餅乾的小龍，好可愛！


看電影的時候，龍還會吃爆米花！

----------


## 狼幼仔

當然是吃肉啊
尤其是吃人

----------


## 星狼

關於龍的食物，我不是很清楚，但在 地海六部曲之地海奇風〈地海戰記的原著小說〉中有說，在古時候，龍會去飲用大地之火。

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

糟糕...我笑了....

(第一次浮出水面敬請見諒...)

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

阿，不過...我認為也是雜食。(有包含能量嗎?)

----------


## 桂圓

在我的夢想中是雜食..XD

----------


## 我不是狼

其實，我還看過一部科幻片裏的設定是，龍吃鈾或鈈礦石以及任何含有鈾或鈈的東西，當然如果是純鈾或純鈈就更好了。在那部片裏面，龍是靠核能進行生命活動的。

----------


## 上官犬良

其實那是哥吉拉吧......
嘎哈哈哈哈哈!!!!!!(笑倒)

----------


## vnri

我是不知道大家心裡的龍是吃什麼.  :狐狸疑惑:  

不過我知道是龍比較喜歡的是天然沒人工飼養過的食物  :狐狸奸笑: 

所以就算什麼都吃不過也是會選擇的  :狐狸冷汗:

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

> 我知道水龍愛吃麵包蟲、小強、蟋蟀、泥鰍、小魚、小白鼠，有的也會吃青菜、蘋果、梨、葡萄……（飛來板磗無數……）


看到這張圖才發現以前養過狗.鳥.魚.雞(?!)這些寵物都不是我最想養的Orz
真正想養的就是爬蟲類的蜥蜴>///<

----------


## 天空神龍

雜食一票

完全沒什麼，就是私心罷了ＸＤ
不過話說回來，每天胃反應這麼多肉（跟礦石？）
是不是也要吃點菜幫助消化ＸＤ？（被拖走）

----------


## 幻滅之犬

人肉+1

吃肉抵

----------


## 小V狼

:Smile:  吃肉呀
這樣才表現出龍的凶猛和帥氣
 嗷嗚~~    ( 高興地 )
小v狼認為許多肉食動物都很帥  (笑)

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

不用吃！
因為....龍...是神聖的！(不是東方龍)
龍只需要吸收........太陽的能量/黑暗的能量/
精神能量/人體？？？

----------


## 隼

雜食＋1
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
好難分喔.........
他應該都吃吧～
人肉.動物......
不過吃葉子也有吧！
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
他吃月餅對吧（炸）
－－－－－－－－－迷：那是你吧－－－－－－－－
大地之火是啥？
火山嗎？
還是...........

----------


## 風之殤

雜食+1

在我的印象裡

龍什麼都吃吧

不過看了許多科幻小說

裡面的龍幾乎都吃肉

我也不知道位啥

總覺得龍什麼都吃

----------


## 克萊西恩

其實炸醬麵也吃吧~
說不定也吃玉米罐頭
看體型囉
人型的話說不定也用筷子(?)
除非是西洋龍XD
大隻的話就吃大的東西囉
像鯨魚那樣一口吞300條魚

----------


## xu430030

應該是雜食吧。。龍應該不會有什麽是消化不了的。

估計是什麽好吃就吃什麽  :Very Happy:  

被人養的話，應該就要看人給什麽了。。應該還是什麽好吃就吃什麽XD～

----------


## a70701111

投雜食動物一枚。
雖然有本書上寫龍一天要吃一噸的公主肉＝ ＝（一隻公主也才40公斤）

----------


## dbfox

雜食偏肉+1
如果可能，也可用魔法能量為食
食量龐大...感覺上啦(趴)

----------


## 〝失﹏流星§

龍一般我相信(注意!!是我相信)都是肉食性的

但也要看什麼龍
侏羅記那些恐龍當然也有吃素與肉吃之分

在平常小說看到的龍
未被馴服應該會到處找肉吃吧
但被馴服後大有可能會被主人「強迫」吃小動物甚至吃素呢

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

雜食一票
雖然覺得龍都食肉居多
但應該還是有例外的吧
水果、礦物、能量...?

----------


## 獄-闇銀

吃葷或吃肉....

很正常的答案...

----------


## 白額狼布雷克

雜食吧!在戰場上什麼都吃，什麼都不奇怪!謎之聲:有種似曾相似感覺....  :Confused:

----------


## 戌天沃牙

能吃就好嚕~
雜食龍~XD

----------


## 最i虎源太

雜食動物吧......降的話我們吃啥牠就吃啥
就不必特別為牠的食物而煩惱  XD  :Smile:

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

個人是把龍當作"神"一樣看待...所以基本上他們不會有"飢餓"方面的問題...@@

----------


## 雪之龍

我覺得是雜食性的...
但大部分都以肉食為主要食物....

----------

